# Γρίπη κοκτέιλ



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας:

The scores of people who have so far died in Mexico were killed by a strange virus that has bits of genetic material from swine flu, avian flu and human flu, consisting of an intercontinental mix of viruses from North America, Europe and Asia. This is odd, to say the least.

Scientists said the virus combines genetic material from pigs, birds and humans in a way researchers have not seen before. The official view states that despite mutations which are considered normal, viruses ‘rarely’ pass from one species of animal to another. So how could this swine flu manage to traverse the boundaries of humans, birds and pigs all by itself?

“We are very, very concerned,” World Health Organization spokesman Thomas Abraham said. “We have what appears to be a novel virus and it has spread from human to human,” he said. Flu DNA does mix but such an unusual combination does raise the likelihood that it is an artificial virus—perhaps derived from the Baxter vaccine, released only weeks before.

http://alternative-doctor.com/blog/swine-flu-outbreak-the-truth-is-ugly/


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2009)

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα έλαβα σπαμ που έλεγε πάνω- κάτω τα ίδια:
μην κάνετε εμβόλιο, 
το εμβόλιο θα σας βάλει στον οργανισμό τον ιό της γρίππης (μα αυτός είναι ο ορισμός του εμβολιασμού;)
συνωμοσία της ΠΟΥ για τη μείωση του πληθυσμού στον πλανήτη
πρόκειται για εξωγήινο ιό και μόλις αρρωστήσουμε θα έρθουν οι αρειανοί να μας κατακτήσουν 
κλπκλπκλπ
Αναρωτιέται κανείς πού φτάνει η φαντασία ορισμένων. 
Εντωμμεταξύ, παιδάκια γνωστών μου που κόλλησαν γρίππη θεραπεύτηκαν ήδη- ήταν πολύ ελαφριά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 11, 2009)

Οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε ότι τους ειδικούς προβλημάτισε το γεγονός ότι η νέα γρίπη παρουσιάζει ομοιότητες με τη πανδημία της ισπανικής γρίπης, το 1918, από την οποία χάθηκαν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι. Διαπιστώθηκε, όπως αναμενόταν, ότι ανοσία στο σημερινό ιό παρουσιάζουν κατά συνέπεια άτομα που επιβίωσαν εκείνης της μάστιγας και ζουν μέχρι σήμερα. Γι αυτό και επιβεβαιώνεται η πληροφορία ότι το εμβόλιο περιέχει ισχυρό στέλεχος Μητσοτάκη που γεννήθηκε το 1918. Οι παρενέργειες στην ηθική προσωπικότητα όσων εμβολιασθούν είναι επτασφράγιστο μυστικό του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2009)

SBE said:


> Την περασμένη εβδομάδα έλαβα σπαμ που έλεγε πάνω- κάτω τα ίδια:
> μην κάνετε εμβόλιο,
> το εμβόλιο θα σας βάλει στον οργανισμό τον ιό της γρίππης (μα αυτός είναι ο ορισμός του εμβολιασμού;)
> συνωμοσία της ΠΟΥ για τη μείωση του πληθυσμού στον πλανήτη
> ...



Ότι τα εμβόλια είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι (όπως και τα αντιβιοτικά), έχει ειπωθεί από πολλούς. Πολλά από αυτά έχουν κατηγορηθεί/ενοχοποιηθεί για πολλές και σοβαρές επιπλοκές στα παιδιά. Ότι από την άλλη, έχουν σώσει ζωές (όπως και τα αντιβιοτικά) κι αυτό είναι γνωστό. Οπότε είναι ζήτημα ορθής και ορθολογικής χρήσης (όπως και τα αντιβιοτικά και κάθε άλλο φάρμακο). 

Αλλά ο πανικός, μία με τη γρίππη των πτηνών και τώρα με των χοίρων, λογικό είναι να δημιουργήσει ερωτήματα.

Και δεν είναι απαραιτήτως ζήτημα φαντασίας. Υπάρχουν στοιχεία που υποστηρίζουν αρκετά από τα συνωμοσιολογικά που ακούγονται, παρόλο που μερικά ακούγονται τραβηγμένα από τα μαλλιά. Πάντως τις φαρμακευτικές τις έχω ικανές για πάρα πολλά.

The truth is out there...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2009)

Υποθέτω οι φαρμακευτικές μάς κάνουν την εξής παραίνεση: *Get a grippe!*

ΥΓ Ν' αφήσουμε, λέτε, την επαγγελματική μας διαστροφή να καταλάβει κι ετούτο 'δώ το νήμα (ελλ. γρίπη, γαλλ. grippe, ολλ. grijpen, αγγλ. grip / gripe / grope / grasp κλπ);


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που είναι πρόθυμοι να αφήσουν τη λογική και να πιστέψουν συνωμοσιολογίες και ιστορίες τρέλλας. Η ζωή είναι μια αλληλουχία συμπτώσεων αλλά είναι πιο εύκολο να πιστέψεις τη συνωμοσιολογία που δίνει βεβαιότητα παρά να πιστέψεις ότι πάντα θα υπάρχουν απρόβλεπτες φυσικές καταστροφές π.χ. Συνήθως η συνωμοσιολογία είναι παρεξήγηση της πραγματικότητας.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2009)

Γι' αυτό είναι καλό να επιβεβαιώνουμε προσωπικά στο βαθμό του δυνατού, τα γραφόμενα του καθενός. Οι ειδήσεις του διαδικτύου πάντως, το περιστατικό που περιγράφει με την Baxter και το στέλεχος Η5Ν1, το επιβεβαιώνουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 17, 2009)

Νάτα και στα mainstream media:

*Οι Βρετανοί προειδοποιούν
Σοβαρές παρενέργειες ενδέχεται να προκαλεί το εμβόλιο κατά της νέας γρίπης*

Απόρρητο έγγραφο της βρετανικής κυβέρνησης, το οποίο εστάλη σε διευθυντές νευρολογικών κλινικών της χώρας, αποκαλύπτει την ανησυχία των ειδικών σε σχέση με την επικινδυνότητα του εμβολίου κατά της νέας γρίπης, αφού ενδέχεται να συνδέεται με μία σοβαρή ασθένεια του νευρικού συστήματος.

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της «Μail on Sunday», το έγγραφο φέρει τη σφραγίδα της Υπηρεσίας Προστασίας Δημόσιας Υγείας, η οποία ζητά από τους νευρολόγους όλης της χώρας να παρακολουθούν μια πιθανή αύξηση των κρουσμάτων της εγκεφαλικής διαταραχής που ονομάζεται σύνδρομο Guillain-Βarre (GΒS), η οποία είναι πιθανόν να προκαλείται από το συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1042983&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 17, 2009)

Κι εδώ, το πρωτότυπο άρθρο της Mail on Sunday.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 17, 2009)

Αναρωτήθηκα για ποιο λόγο οι νευρολόγοι συσχετίζουν το εμβόλιο του 1976 (που σκότωσε περισσότερους ανθρώπους από τον ίδιο τον ιό) με το τωρινό, και βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο, που ανάμεσα στα άλλα λέει το εξής, που μου μοιάζει ανησυχητικό:

_Trials of the vaccine have already begun and it can be licensed much faster than other drugs because instead of starting from scratch the manufacturers have already extensively tested and licensed a similar vaccine based on the H5N1 bird flu vaccine and have exchanged the strain for H1N1. _
Χμ...


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 17, 2009)

Πάντως οι Κινέζοι  είχαν άλλη ιδέα: 

An article released today from the Ditan Hospital in Beijing reported that, “88 out of 117 patients treated for (H1N1) the disease only on the herbs fully recovered and were discharged.” This is a 75% success rate. What are these Chinese herbs that worked so well? The Deputy Director of the hospital said there were four herbs in the packets given to patients who drank them as a tea and used as a mouth wash. Lonicera Japonica, (honeysuckle flower), Isatis Indigodica, Mentha (mint) and Glycyrrhiza (licorice). All were dosed at 3 grams per serving. These same herbs are available in Chinese herbal medicine shops here in the US.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Και συνωμοσιολογίας συνέχεια. Το έλαβα σε email, το βρήκα σε διάφορα μπλογκ.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn11451-japan-bans-tamiflu-for-teenagers-.html


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 17, 2009)

Όσο αψήφιστα και αν θες να πάρεις αυτήν τη γρίπη, δεν σε αφήνουν. 
Στα σχολεία μοιράστηκαν χαρτιά που γράφουν ότι μόλις το παιδί βήξει ή εκδηλώσει κάποια αδιαθεσία, κάποιος υπάλληλος με γάντια και μάσκα θα το παραλαμβάνει από την τάξη, και θα το οδηγεί σε μια ειδικά διαμορφωμένη αίθουσα όπου θα παραμένει κλειδωμένο και μόνο του, μέχρι να πάνε να το πάρουν οι γονείς του.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> Όσο αψήφιστα και αν θες να πάρεις αυτήν τη γρίπη, δεν σε αφήνουν.
> Στα σχολεία μοιράστηκαν χαρτιά που γράφουν ότι μόλις το παιδί βήξει ή εκδηλώσει κάποια αδιαθεσία, κάποιος υπάλληλος με γάντια και μάσκα θα το παραλαμβάνει από την τάξη, και θα το οδηγεί σε μια ειδικά διαμορφωμένη αίθουσα όπου θα παραμένει κλειδωμένο και μόνο του, μέχρι να πάνε να το πάρουν οι γονείς του.



Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Γνωρίζω περίπτωση παιδικού σταθμού, όπου οι δασκάλες έκλεισαν ένα τρίχρονο παιδάκι μόνο του σε σκεπαστή εξωτερική αυλή για τρία τέταρτα της ώρας επειδή τόλμησε να βήξει δυνατά δίπλα σε άλλο παιδάκι. 
Και ήταν "μόνο" τρία τέταρτα διότι η αλαφιασμένη γιαγιά του παιδιού έβαλε τα πόδια της στην πλάτη της να πάει να το πάρει. Της είχαν πει στο τηλέφωνο ότι έβαλαν το εγγόνι της στην καραντίνα επειδή υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει τη νέα γρίπη. Μόνο εγκεφαλικό που δεν έπαθε η γυναίκα. 
"Καραντίνα" εν τω μεταξύ είναι η αυλή του παιδικού, έτσι; Τρομερή οργάνωση. Να κλειδώνεις τα παιδάκια έξω λες και είναι εγκληματίες. Η "μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει τη νέα γρίπη" ήταν ένας δυνατός βήχας. Έγιναν και γιατροί λοιμωξιολόγοι οι δασκάλες στους παιδικούς.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2009)

paraskevi said:


> Όσο αψήφιστα και αν θες να πάρεις αυτήν τη γρίπη, δεν σε αφήνουν.
> Στα σχολεία μοιράστηκαν χαρτιά που γράφουν ότι μόλις το παιδί βήξει ή εκδηλώσει κάποια αδιαθεσία, κάποιος υπάλληλος με γάντια και μάσκα θα το παραλαμβάνει από την τάξη, και θα το οδηγεί σε μια ειδικά διαμορφωμένη αίθουσα όπου θα παραμένει κλειδωμένο και μόνο του, μέχρι να πάνε να το πάρουν οι γονείς του.



Κι εμενα με ρώτησαν όλοι όσοι με έιδαν στην Ελλάδα πως επιστρεφω στο ΗΒ που ο κόσμος πεθαίνει στους δρόμους μαζικά από τη γρίππη (ή κάπως έτσι). 
και γενικά μου φάνηκε ότι τα ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα έχουν προκαλέσει μεγαλύτερο πανικό απ'ότι τα ΜΜΕ στην Αγγλία, που όντως εχει περισσότερα κρούσματα, αλλά αυτό μπορεί και να οφείλεται στον τρόπο που καταγράφονται τα κρούσματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 10, 2009)

Το θυμήθηκα με αφορμή αυτό.

ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ Η ΝΕΑ ΓΡΙΠΠΗ -ΠΙΟ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΤΟ ΕΜΒΟΛΙΟ !
Μιλάει στην «Ελεύθερη Έρευνα» ο καρδιολόγος του Ωνασείου, κ. Θανάσης Δρίτσας

· Τα μέχρι σήμερα επιδημιολογικά δεδομένα για τη νέα γρίππη δείχνουν χαμηλή θνητότητα, ίσως και χαμηλότερη από την κοινή εποχική γρίππη.
· Τα σενάρια θανάτων και πνευμονίας, που μεταδίδουν τα Μ.Μ.Ε. δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα.
· Συνήθως τα άτομα που πεθαίνουν από γρίππη, ήδη πάσχουν από κάτι άλλο πολύ σοβαρό, είναι βαρέως πάσχοντα άτομα από συστηματικά νοσήματα ή άτομα με μεγάλη ανοσοκαταστολή.
· Είναι πολύ πιθανόν, ότι η συχνότητα εμφάνισης επιπλοκών από το εμβόλιο της νέας γρίππης να είναι υψηλότερη από την πιθανότητα να πεθάνει κάποιος από γρίππη των χοίρων ή την εποχική γρίππη.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 10, 2009)

Έκανα πολύ γέλιο προχτές, όταν σε ρεπορτάζ για την άρνηση γιατρών-νοσηλευτών  να εμβολιαστούν, κάποιος σχετικός με το θέμα, είπε το εξής απίστευτο: «Ε, όσο να 'ναι, *οι γιατροί ξέρουν*, οπότε είναι πιο δύσκολο να τους πείσεις σε σχέση με τον γενικό πληθυσμό»


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Στη συνέχεια εκεί βλέπω ήδη ένα μεγάλο μαργαριτάρι¨
_"Πρόσφατα καταργήθηκε ο όρκος του Ιπποκράτη σε κάποια Ιατρικά Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και αντικαταστάθηκε με τον όρκο του Μαϊμωνίδη, ενός Εβραίου ιατρού του περασμένου αιώνα." _
Του 20ου αιώνα, ή έστω, του 19ου ο Μαϊμωνίδης;


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Για την άρνηση γιατρών και νοσηλευτών να εμβολιαστούν, αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν σκεφτεί τι θα γίνει αν υπάρξει όντως πανδημία οποιασδήποτε αρρώστιας και οι γιατροί είναι κι αυτοί κρεββατωμένοι. Δηλαδή θεωρώ ανευθυνότητα τη στάση τους. 
Από Έλληνες γιατρούς έχω επίσης ακούσει ότι είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο το να δίνεις αίμα (οι δωρητές είναι κορόιδα που ρισκάρουν τη ζωή τους δηλαδή).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 10, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι το γέλιο το ρίχνω με τις κατά καιρούς μαμές που νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν καλύτερα από τους γιατρούς (οι οποίοι σε ποσοστό 58% -στον Ερυθρό Σταυρό- δεν το θέλουν). Τι να πεις, ας κρίνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του. Ενήλικες είμαστε με μυαλό και ελεύθερη βούληση. Αυτό που για κάποιον είναι φάρμακο, για κάποιον άλλο είναι δηλητήριο.



SBE said:


> Στη συνέχεις εκεί βλέπω ήδη ένα μεγάλο μαργαριτάρι¨
> _"Πρόσφατα καταργήθηκε ο όρκος του Ιπποκράτη σε κάποια Ιατρικά Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και αντικαταστάθηκε με τον όρκο του Μαϊμωνίδη, ενός Εβραίου ιατρού του περασμένου αιώνα." _
> Του 20ου αιώνα, ή έστω, του 19ου ο Μαιμωνίδης;



Αυτό πάει να πει μαργαριτολαγνεία!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι το γέλιο το ρίχνω με τις κατά καιρούς μαμές που νομίζουν ότι ξέρουν καλύτερα από τους γιατρούς (οι οποίοι σε ποσοστό 58% -στον Ερυθρό Σταυρό- δεν το θέλουν). Τι να πεις, ας κρίνει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του. Ενήλικες είμαστε με μυαλό και ελεύθερη βούληση. Αυτό που για κάποιον είναι φάρμακο, για κάποιον άλλο είναι δηλητήριο.



(μαμές ή μαμάδες εννοείς; )

Μα, το αστείο ήταν ακριβώς η (αυθόρμητη και αθέλητη ίσως) παραδοχή ο,τι _αυτοί που ξέρουν_, αρνούνται να κάνουν το εμβόλιο...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 10, 2009)

Μαμές, μαμές. Ε τι να πείσεις, τον γιατρό που έχει βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του να πάρει κάτι που προφανώς θεωρεί δυνητικά επικίνδυνο;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 10, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό (εκεί δεν ανήκουν οι μαμές; ) αρνείται να εμβολιαστεί, σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό σε σχέση με τους γιατρούς!


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι μαμές ήταν υπονοούμενο για μένα και δεν αναφερόταν, Ελσα, σε μαμάδες. 

Τώρα, τι γίνεται με το 42% των γιατρών του Ερυθρού Σταυρού που το θέλουν το εμβόλιο; Δεν είναι λίγοι. 
Απο κει και πέρα, το εμβόλιο δεν το χρειάζονται όλοι για άλλο λόγο: η γρίππη δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρή. Αν όμως Αμβρόσιε ήσουν γονιός παιδιού με βαρύ άσθμα, θα το ρισκάριζες; Η αν ήσουν έγκυος με πολλά προβλήματα υγείας ή ρεσεψιονίστας σε κέντρο περίθαλψης βαριά γριπιασμένων;

ΥΓ Και θα το ξαναπώ, στο ΗΒ ΔΕΝ πεθαίνει ο κόσμος στους δρόμους από γρίππη, ο λόγος που τα κρούσματα μοιάζουν πολλά είναι ότι οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να δηλώσει γρίππη Α, δεν γίνονται εξετάσεις για να βρεθεί αν όντως έχει αυτή τη γρίππη ή κάτι άλλο. 

ΥΓ2 Εμβόλιο πνευμονίας δεν ακούω ποτέ να το λένε να κάνουμε, κι όμως είναι αποτελεσματικό και ενδείκνυται σε ηλικιωμένους. Το κάνεις μία φορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 10, 2009)

Ούτε σε μαμάδες, ούτε σε σένα SBE αναφερόμουν (εκτός κι αν σε λένε Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου). Γι' αυτό και για άλλα εμβόλια έχουν ακουστεί πάρα πολλά. Καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε ποιες είναι οι πιθανότητες να πεθάνει κάποιος από τη γρίπη των χοίρων (και πριν από 2-3 χρόνια ήταν η γρίπη των πτηνών). Περισσότερες από το να του έρθει ένα κεραμίδι στο κεφάλι για παράδειγμα; Αυτό θα βάλει τα πράγματα στη σωστή σκοπιά. 

BTW, στην Αγγλία δεν ήταν που πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια είχε γίνει μεγάλος ντόρος για το τριπλό και πιθανές εγκεφαλικές βλάβες, αυτισμό, learning disabilities κλπ;


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ούτε σε μαμάδες, ούτε σε σένα SBE αναφερόμουν


Ε, τότε συγγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση. 



Ambrose said:


> Καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε ποιες είναι οι πιθανότητες να πεθάνει κάποιος από τη γρίπη των χοίρων (και πριν από 2-3 χρόνια ήταν η γρίπη των πτηνών). Περισσότερες από το να του έρθει ένα κεραμίδι στο κεφάλι για παράδειγμα; Αυτό θα βάλει τα πράγματα στη σωστή σκοπιά.


Σωστή σκοπιά: ένας υγιής άνθρωπος δεν κινδυνεύει να πεθάνει από οποιαδήποτε γρίππη. 
Ένας μη-υγιής ή ηλικιωμένος κινδυνεύει σοβαρά. Γι' αυτό προτεραιότητα στον εμβολιασμό έχουν πάντα οι ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου. 



Ambrose said:


> BTW, στην Αγγλία δεν ήταν που πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια είχε γίνει μεγάλος ντόρος για το τριπλό και πιθανές εγκεφαλικές βλάβες, αυτισμό, learning disabilities κλπ;



Είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν διεθνές ζήτημα. Όντως, άγγλοι ήταν αυτοί που βρήκαν σχέση μεταξύ εμβολίου και αυτισμού, αλλά άλλες μελέτες με μεγαλύτερο δείγμα αργότερα έδειξαν ότι δεν υπήρχε σχέση. Η περίπτωση να είχε μαγειρέψει τα αποτελέσματά του ο αρχικός ερευνητής εξετάζεται, ακόμα δεν υπάρχουν πορίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

SBE said:


> Στη συνέχεια εκεί βλέπω ήδη ένα μεγάλο μαργαριτάρι¨
> _"Πρόσφατα καταργήθηκε ο όρκος του Ιπποκράτη σε κάποια Ιατρικά Πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και αντικαταστάθηκε με τον όρκο του Μαϊμωνίδη, ενός Εβραίου ιατρού του περασμένου αιώνα." _
> Του 20ου αιώνα, ή έστω, του 19ου ο Μαϊμωνίδης;


Σε σχέση με τον _Όρκο του Μαϊμονίδη_ (καλύτερα με «ο») και τη διαφορά του από την _Προσευχή του Μαϊμονίδη_, μια καλή σελίδα είναι αυτή:
http://www.pneuro.com/publications/oaths/#The Physician's Oath and Prayer of Maimonides


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε σχέση με τον _Όρκο του Μαϊμονίδη_ (καλύτερα με «ο») και τη διαφορά του από την _Προσευχή του Μαϊμονίδη_, μια καλή σελίδα είναι αυτή:
> http://www.pneuro.com/publications/oaths/#The Physician's Oath and Prayer of Maimonides



Άλλο ο όρκος του Μαιμωνίδη και άλλο οι προσευχές. Ας μην τα μπλέκουμε, γιατί το κοκτέιλ που θα προκύψει θα είναι θανατηφόρο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Ορμάτε παλικάρια, εμπρός στα παραθύρια!

German officials reject charges of two-classes of swine-flu vaccines 
(Deutsche Welle, λίγο παλιό --19/10, το ομολογώ, αλλά κοίταξα και δεν έχει κάτι νεότερο).


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 16, 2009)

Κι αυτό για να βλέπουμε και την άλλη πλευρά.

_Μια 19χρονη κοπέλα, χωρίς υποκείμενο νόσημα, η οποία είχε βρεθεί θετική στον ιό Η1Ν1, άφησε την τελευταία της πνοή το πρωί της Δευτέρας στο νοσοκομείο «Ιπποκράτειο» της Θεσσαλονίκης. Την ίδια ώρα, σε Μονάδες Εντατικής Θεραπείας νοσηλεύονται συνολικά επτά άνθρωποι, ενώ το πρόγραμμα του εμβολιασμού που ξεκίνησε σήμερα συνεχίζει να διχάζει τους γιατρούς._


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι για τη 19χρονη οι πιθανές παρενέργειες του εμβολίου γρίππης θα ήταν προτιμότερες. 
Οι γιατροί θα δικαιολογήσουν το θάνατό της με κάποια στατιστική, που θα λέει ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν πολύ σπάνια. 

Πριν μερικά χρόνια ο αρραβωνιαστικός μιας φίλης μου πέθανε από κρυολόγημα. ήταν χάλια, δεν ήθελε να πάει νοσοκομείο και ξαφνικά τη νύχτα ξύπνησε με δυσκολία να αναπνεύσει, ήταν μόνος στο σπίτι, μέχρι να έρθει το ασθενοφόρο είχε πεθάνει από ασφυξία. Πρήστηκε ο λαιμός του και έκλεισε τελείως 

ΥΓ πρώτες βοήθειες για αυτή την περίπτωση είναι παγάκι στο στόμα για να καταπίνει το κρύο νερό και παγοκύστη στο λαιμό μέχρι να γίνει τραχειοτομή. 
Που άμα είσαι Μαγκάιβερ/ Σταλόνε/ Ταρζάν την κάνεις και μόνος σου


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2009)

Δεν ήταν χωρίς "υποκείμενο νόσημα". Η νεκροτομή έδειξε ότι η κοπέλα έπασχε από βαριά μυοκαρδίτιδα χωρίς να το ξέρει. Η καρδιά της έμοιαζε με 90χρονου ανθρώπου. Εδώ και πολλές μέρες είχε συμπτώματα πνευμονίας και δεν είχε πάει στον γιατρό. Όταν πήγε στο νοσοκομείο ήταν αργά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

Αν υπάρχει τόσο σοβαρό υποκείμενο νόσημα, δεν είναι το εμβόλιο εξίσου επικίνδυνο (αφού περνά τον ιό, έστω και σε εξασθενημένη μορφή, στον οργανισμό);


----------



## Elsa (Nov 16, 2009)

Τώρα αρχίζουμε βέβαια τα ανεκδοτολογικά του τύπου ένας φίλος μου είπε κ.λπ., αλλά ίσως μερικές φορές έτσι μαθαίνουμε πράγματα... Ένα φίλος λοιπόν, μου είπε οτι φίλη του στο εξωτερικό που έκανε στα παιδιά της το εμβόλιο, αρρώστησε μετά η ίδια βαρύτατα από την γρίπη, καθώς, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ, τα παιδιά νόσησαν ασυμπτωματικά και της μετέδωσαν τη νόσο.

Επίσης, ας έχετε υπόψη, οτι πολύ συχνά -ειδικά στα παιδιά- τα συμπτώματα της γρίπης είναι πολύ παρόμοια με γαστρεντερίτιδας και δεν υπάρχει πυρετός!


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αν υπάρχει τόσο σοβαρό υποκείμενο νόσημα, δεν είναι το εμβόλιο εξίσου επικίνδυνο (αφού περνά τον ιό, έστω και σε εξασθενημένη μορφή, στον οργανισμό);



Το αντίθετο, σε τέτοιες περιπτωσεις επιβάλλεται ο εμβολιασμός για γρίππη και για μερικές ακόμα αρρώστιες (ερυθρά κλπ) που μπορεί να επιβαρύνουν την καρδιά. 
Βιβλιογραφία για όσους έχουν πρόσβαση εδώ

Το εμβόλιο σε περιπτώσεις τέτοιες είναι αποτελεσματικό κατά 50-70%, σε υγιείς ενήλικες κατά 90% και σε παιδιά και ηλικιωμένους 70%. Δηλαδή μπορεί και να αρρωστήσεις. Ασυμπτωματική γρίππη δεν έχω ακούσει, όμως μια πιθανή εξήγηση για την Ελσα είναι ότι τα εμβολιασμένα παιδιά έφεραν τον ιό στο σπίτι γιατί έπιασαν πχ επιφάνεια μολυσμένη, κόλλησαν οι πάντες, αλλά τα παιδιά δεν κόλλησαν λόγω εμβολίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2009)

Στριφογυρίζει στο μυαλό μου από χτες: 
Αναρωτιέμαι, αυτοί οι γιατροί (μερικοί άσχετων ειδικοτήτων, κιόλας) που βγήκαν στα κανάλια για να καταγγείλουν την πανδημία ως παγκόσμια συνωμοσία των φαρμακευτικών εταιρειών τι έχουν να πουν στους γονείς των 18χρονων παιδιών που πέθαναν χωρίς να έχουν κανένα "υποκείμενο νόσημα", και που ίσως να ζούσαν σήμερα αν είχαν εμβολιαστεί. Λυπάμαι, αλλά σκασίλα μου αν η τάδε φαρμακευτική εταιρεία πρόκειται να βάλει μερικά δισεκατομμύρια στα ταμεία της, εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει αν αυτό το εμβόλιο θα σώσει τη ζωή του παιδιού μου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Μη μας το χαλάς Αλεξάνδρα, οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες είναι κακές, το λέει και το Χόλυγουντ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Το συζήτησα πρόσφατα με γνωστό μου, νευρολόγο, ο οποίος είναι της άποψης ναι το εμβόλιο για τις ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου (π.χ. καρδιοπαθείς) αλλά όχι για τον υγιή πληθυσμό. Αυτό επειδή οι παρενέργειες του εμβολίου μπορεί να είναι εξαιρετικά σοβαρές, ακόμα και αν συμβαίνουν σε ποσοστό 1 στις 100.000. 

Η άποψή του για τη νέα γρίπη είναι ότι ναι μεν είναι σοβαρή, αλλά τόσο σοβαρή όσο και η «κανονική» γρίπη που σκοτώνει περίπου 1.000.000 ανθρώπους ετησίως αλλά δεν πανικοβάλλεται και κανένας μην τυχόν και αρρωστήσει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 15, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι, κάνω γκάλοπ σε όποιον γιατρό βρω.

Μετράω μόνο τις καθαρά υπέρ ή κατά γνώμες. Τα "αποφασίστε μόνοι σας" δεν τα λαμβάνω υπόψη.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω μόνο τρία υπέρ (η παθολόγος μου*, ο παθολόγος ενός φίλου και ένας φίλος μου οδοντίατρος) και διψήφιο νούμερο κατά (έχω χάσει τον λογαριασμό -- πρέπει να ξεπερνούν τους 20). Στα κατά περιλαμβάνονται όλοι οι παιδίατροι που ερωτήθηκαν (συνολικά 5).

*και η άποψή της ήταν ξεκάθαρη: "δεν είναι πιο επικίνδυνη από την κοινή, αλλά είναι πιο μολυσματική, γι' αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε το εμβόλιο για να μην διαλυθεί το κράτος". (Εδώ που τα λέμε, ανάλογη άποψη εξέφρασαν και οι άλλοι δύο που τάχθηκαν υπέρ).


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό του κόμη. 
Παρεμπ. Παλάβρα, αυτό που σου είπε ισχύει και για το εμβόλιο της κοινής γρίππης


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρός που δουλεύει στο Ιπποκράτειο μου είπε ότι κανένας γιατρός εκεί δεν έχει κάνει το εμβόλιο. 

Για τις παρενέργειες του εμβολίου της κοινής γρίππης δε μου είπε, μου είπε μόνο για του συγκεκριμένου, μία από τις οποίες ήταν σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας και η άλλη ήταν ένα σοβαρό αναπνευστικό σύνδρομο που δε θυμάμαι το όνομά του τώρα, κάτι γαλλικό πάντως.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μη μας το χαλάς Αλεξάνδρα, οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες είναι κακές, το λέει και το Χόλυγουντ.



Όχι καλές είναι, απλά όλοι εμείς έχουμε πάθει μαζική υστερία. 

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Σε κάθε τέτοια επιδημία όπως και με κάθε αρρώστια, υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι. Προφανώς 100% ασφάλεια δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει, για ασθένειες μιλάμε. Από εκεί και πέρα, ο κάθε ένας θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να αποφασίζει για τον εαυτό του, ΑΦΟΥ έχει ενημερωθεί από τον γιατρό του ότι το εμβόλιο μπορεί να έχει αυτές κι αυτές τις παρενέργειες. Όχι αυτό που λένε "είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές και δεν θα πάθετε τίποτα."


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Αυτό που δεν αναφέρουν όσοι είναι κατά, είναι ότι υπάρχουν τέσσερα εμβόλια της γρίππης αυτής, τα έχουν φτιάξει διαφορετικές εταιρείες, με διαφορετικές μεθόδους και διαφορετική σύσταση. Το καθένα προτείνεται για διαφορετικές ευπαθείς ομάδες. 
Ένα από τα εμβόλια, αυτό της Νοβάρτις _περιεχει ουσίες_ που λέγεται ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσουν λύκωση, σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας κλπ. Τα πλάγια γράμματα είναι για να τονίσω ότι δεν φταίει ο ανενεργός ιός αλλά τα πρόσθετα. Αυτά τα πρόσθετα χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και χρόνια σε άλλα εμβόλια και είναι γνωστές οι παρενέργειές τους. Νομίζω διάβαζα κάπου ότι τα εμβόλια που εγκρίθηκαν τελικά για χρήση στις ΗΠΑ ΔΕΝ περιέχουν τίποτα τέτοιο, για λόγους ασφαλείας, παρόλο που κυκλοφορούν εμβόλια για άλλες αρρώστιες με αυτά. 

Το σύνδρομο Guillain-Barre, που μάλλον αυτό είπε στην Παλάβρα ο γιατρός, μπορεί να συμβεί με κάθε εμβόλιο γρίππης και τη δεκαετία του '70 είχε αφήσει παράλυτα καμιά πεντακοσιαριά άτομα που είχαν κάνει εμβόλιο για τη γρίππη των χοίρων στις ΗΠΑ (όχι την τωρινή γρίππη των χοίρων). Από τότε κοντεύουν 40 χρόνια και ο κίνδυνος έχει μελετηθεί αρκετά και θεωρείται ρίσκο σε κάθε εμβόλιο γρίππης, αλλά πολύ σπάνιο. Επιπλέον, το πιο κοινό εμβόλιο είναι το εμβόλιο της κανονικής γρίππης με επιπλέον τον ιό της Α, και αφού είπα ότι οι παρενέργειες δεν οφείλονται στον ιό αλλά στα επιπλέον, βγάλτε μόνοι σας συμπέρασμα πόσο πιο επικίνδυνο είναι από το εμβόλιο της κοινής γρίππης. Το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως έκανα φέτος για δεύτερη χρονιά, με την φοβερή παρενέργεια ότι με πόνεσε η ένεση και μελάνιασα λίγο, γιατί ήταν άτσαλος αυτός που την έκανε.
Όσο για το ότι δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί το εμβόλιο, να πω ότι αυτό το επιχείρημα έστεκε ίσως τον Ιούνιο που ήταν φρέσκο το εμβόλιο. Από τότε έχουν περάσει έξι μήνες και έχουν γίνει δοκιμές. Αν μη τι άλλο, δοκιμάστηκε έμπρακτα στους Αυστραλούς κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα τους. Τα χιλιάδες θύματα του εμβολίου, πού τα κρύψανε;
Αν γκουγκλίσετε το ζήτημα θα δείτε ότι η μεγάλη κατακραυγή κατά του εμβολίου ήταν το καλοκαίρι κι ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός εμφανίζονται νέες ειδήσεις υπέρ της ασφάλειας του εμβολίου. Οι γιατροί που τρομάζουν τον κόσμο έχουν συνεχή ενημέρωση ή έχουν μείνει στα περσινά;

Κάτι άλλο που θα ήθελα να ξέρω είναι αν οι γιατροί και οι νοσοκόμες που λένε ότι δεν θα κάνουν το συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο κάνουν το κανονικό εμβόλιο κάθε χρόνο, κι αν όχι γιατί όχι. 

Επίσης, κάτι άλλο που δεν συζητάμε ποτέ είναι οι παρενέργειες για οτιδήποτε ιατρικό και φοβόμαστε τον κίνδυνο όταν ακούμε ότι ένας στους 100 000 μπορεί να πάθει κάτι από το εμβόλιο αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τα αντίστοιχα νούμερα για άλλες δραστηριότητές μας. 
To εμβόλιο της πολιομυελίτιδας προκαλεί πολιομυελίτιδα σε έναν στο εκατομμύριο. 
Το παλιό εμβόλιο του κοκκίτη που το χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα κάποιες χώρες, λέγεται ότι προκαλούσε εγκεφαλοπάθεια σε 1 στους 200 000 (η υπόθεση είχε πάει στα δικαστήρια και έχασαν οι ασθενείς) και επιπλέον το εμβόλιο είχε ισχύ μια δεκαετία. 
κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που δεν αναφέρουν όσοι είναι κατά, είναι ότι υπάρχουν τέσσερα εμβόλια της γρίππης αυτής, τα έχουν φτιαξει διαφορετικές εταιρείες, με διαφορετικές μεθόδους και διαφορετική σύσταση. Το καθένα προτείνεται για διαφορετικές ευπαθείς ομάδες.
> Ένα από τα εμβόλια, αυτό τη Νοβάρτις _περιεχει ουσίες_ που λεγεται ότι μπορέι να προκαλέσουν λύκωση, σκλύρηνση κατά πλάκας κλπ. Τα πλάγια γράμματα έιναι για να τονίσω ότι δεν φταίει ο ανενεργός ιός αλλά τα προσθετα. Αυτά τα πρόσθετα χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και χρονια σε άλλα εμβόλια και είναι γνωστές οι παρενεργειές τους. Νομίζω διάβαζα καπου ότι τα εμβόλια που εγκρίθηκαν τελικά για χρηση στις ΗΠΑ ΔΕΝ περιέχουν τίποτα τετοιο, για λόγους ασφαλείας, παρόλο που κυκλοφορούν εμβόλια για αλλες αρρώστιες με αυτά.



Οφείλω να αναφέρω ότι όλοι οι "κατά" μου ακριβώς σε αυτά τα πρόσθετα αναφέρονται. Χαρακτηριστική υπήρξε η άποψη της παιδιάτρου που εκτιμώ περισσότερο απ' όλους που ανέφερα, η οποία είπε ότι αν κυκλοφορούσε εδώ το αμερικάνικο εμβόλιο θα το έκανε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, και μάλιστα θα το κάνει τώρα που θα πάει για ένα διάστημα στις ΗΠΑ.

(Ωπ! Ρε μπας και οι Αμερικάνοι δεν είναι τόσο κακοί; )


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

Μα φυσικά και το πρόβλημα είναι αυτά που περιέχουν τα εμβόλια. Πολλά από αυτά περιέχουν υδράργυρο, τοξικότατο βαρύ μέταλλο (δεν αποβάλλεται από το σώμα) που έχει πλημμυρίσει το περιβάλλον και που είναι υπεύθυνο για πάρα πολλά κακά (με πρώτο και καλύτερο ότι αναγκάστηκα να κόψω τον τόννο και το σολομό ) Τέλος, τυχόν παρενέργειες δεν θα φανούν αμέσως, αλλά μετά από καιρό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τέλος, τυχόν παρενέργειες δεν θα φανούν αμέσως, αλλά μετά από καιρό.



Αν πάθεις σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας στα 25 σου, πως θα αποδείξεις ότι οφείλεται στο εμβόλιο που έκανες στα 5 σου;
Οι παρενέργειες των εμβολίων εμφανίζονται σχετικά γρήγορα, αλλιώς δε μετράνε σαν επιπτώσεις των εμβολίων.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Οι παρενέργειες των εμβολίων εμφανίζονται σχετικά γρήγορα, αλλιώς δε μετράνε σαν επιπτώσεις των εμβολίων.



Δεν μετράνε;;; Μα το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν μετράνε ή όχι, αλλά αν τις προκαλούνε ή όχι. Αργά ή γρήγορα, η αλήθεια θα φανεί. Αν και δεν χρειάζεται ΚΑΜΙΑ σκέψη για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι ενέσεις με υδράργυρο είναι σούπερ τοξικές.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> η οποία είπε ότι αν κυκλοφορούσε εδώ το αμερικάνικο εμβόλιο θα το έκανε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, και μάλιστα θα το κάνει τώρα που θα πάει για ένα διάστημα στις ΗΠΑ.


Ποιο απ'όλα τα αμερικάνικα εμβόλια;
Επιπλεόν, η ΕΕ έχει εγκρίνει τα ίδια με το FDA. Το περίφημο αμερικάνικο εμβόλιο το έχουμε κι εμείς. 
Οι επιφυλάξεις ήταν για το εμβόλιο της Νοβάρτις, αλλα υπαρχουν κι άλλα και μπορείς να τα ζητήσεις. 
Κι όσοι φοβούνται τον υδράργυρο, μπορούν να δούν ποιο εμβόλιο δεν εχει υδράργυρο και να το ζητήσουν. Τα εμβόλιο σε σπρέι δεν περιέχει παράγωγα του υδραργύρου. 
Μ'αλλα λόγια υπαρχουν λύσεις για όλους, αλλα αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί προτιμούν την προχειροενημέρωση. 
Το άρθρο της Βίκι αναφέρει και έρευνες και συμπτώματα και μου φάινεται γενικά καλό.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

Δεν είναι ζήτημα προχειροενημέρωσης, αλλά εμπιστοσύνης. Ένας Θεός ξέρει πόσοι άνθρωποι έχουν πάθει νευρολογικές ασθένειες εξαιτίας των εμβολίων. Εσύ θα εμπιστεύοσουν κάτι που έχει αποδειχτεί τόσο επικίνδυνο;


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν μετράνε;;; Μα το ζήτημα δεν είναι αν μετράνε ή όχι, αλλά αν τις προκαλούνε ή όχι. Αργά ή γρήγορα, η αλήθεια θα φανεί. Αν και δεν χρειάζεται ΚΑΜΙΑ σκέψη για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι ενέσεις με υδράργυρο είναι σούπερ τοξικές.



Μα δεν πρόκειται για υδράργυρο, είναι παράγωγο του υδραργύρου και επιπλεόν δεν το έχουν όλα τα εμβόλια. ένα απλό γκούγκλισμα και ορίστε
_Side effects of a normal vaccine-sized dose of thimerosal are simple allergic reactions, according to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.
Consumers concerned about the presence of thimerosal within the swine flu vaccine should be aware that the inhaled form of the vaccine is formulated without thimerosal. In addition, single-dose vials made by some manufacturers will not contain thimerosal. Reading the patient insert for the vaccine prior to accepting a shot is the best method of determining whether the injection contains thimerosal or not._

Εγώ κάνω το κανονικό εμβόλιο της γρίππης κάθε χρόνο χωρίς να ανήκω σε ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου. Έχω επίσης κάνει όλα τα εμβόλια που λένε ότι πρέπει να κάνεις και μικρός και μεγάλος. 
Έχω φάει τρελές αγελάδες για χρόνια. 
Ήμουνα στο Βέλγιο τότε με τις διοξίνες. 
Έχω κάνει ό,τι ανθιυγεινό κυκλοφορεί εκτός από το κάπνισμα. 
Μπορεί να πεθάνω αύριο, μπορεί να περάσω τη γιαγιά μου σε χρόνια και υγεία.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μα δνε πρόκειται για υδράργυρο, είναι παράγωγο του υδραργύρου και επιπλεόν δεν το έχουν όλα τα εμβόλια. ένα απλό γκούγκλισμα



Γκουγκλάρισμα, παρακαλώ. Εμένα το γκούγκλισμα μου θυμίζει σούβλισμα και γουρούνι στη σούβλα.  
Μπορώ να βρω κι εγώ ένα σωρό τέτοια άρθρα που λένε το αντίθετο. Και την FDA ας μην την πιάσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν είναι ζήτημα προχειροενημέρωσης, αλλά εμπιστοσύνης. Ένας Θεός ξέρει πόσοι άνθρωποι έχουν πάθει νευρολογικές ασθένειες εξαιτίας των εμβολίων. Εσύ θα εμπιστεύοσουν κάτι που έχει αποδειχτεί τόσο επικίνδυνο;



Αυτό είναι λίγο φλου. 
Το εμβόλιο της κοινής γρίππης έχει αποδειχτεί επικίνδυνο και μάλιστα πολύ επικίνδυνο;
Γιατί της τωρινής γρίππης πιο πάνω λες ότι ακόμα δεν ξερουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2009)

Κανένα εμβόλιο δεν έχει *αποδειχτεί* επικίνδυνο. Αλλά πολλά έχουν κατηγορηθεί. Πριν από κάποια χρόνια, είχε γίνει σάλος στην Αγγλία για το τριπλό και τον αυτισμό. Τώρα, πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδειχτεί η σύνδεση μεταξύ δύο τόσο φευγαλέων πραγμάτων, δεν είμαι γιατρός και δεν το γνωρίζω. Αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει η σχετική ενημέρωση, όπως όταν αγοράζεις ένα κουτάκι ασπιρίνες και μέσα υπάρχει φυλλαδιάκι με τις ποικίλες πιθανές παρενέργειες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 15, 2009)

Φορ δη ρέκορντ, να πω ότι ανήκω στην κατηγορία εκείνων που λατρεύουν την ιατρική επιστήμη και τα θαύματά της και τους δείχνουν σχεδόν τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη. Τα ωραία φαρμακάκια είναι για να τα παίρνουμε και να μην υποφέρουμε, και άσε τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες στους εναλλακτικούς.

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι αν η αναλογία υπέρ-κατά ήταν μοιρασμένη ή ακόμα και λίγο υπέρ των κατά θα το έκανα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.

Αυτό το 3-εικοσιπολλά, όμως, με έχει βάλει σε σκέψεις. Μα όλοι βαριούνται να ενημερωθούν; Όλοι είναι συνωμοσιολόγοι; Και οι υπέρ να κάνουν λόγο μόνο για τη μη κατάρρευση του κράτους λόγω μαζικής νόσησης;

Σχωράτε με, αλλά άνθρωπος είμαι, το σκέφτομαι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει η σχετική ενημέρωση, όπως όταν αγοράζεις ένα κουτάκι ασπιρίνες και μέσα υπάρχει φυλλαδιάκι με τις ποικίλες πιθανές παρενέργειες.



Τα εμβόλια έχουν σχετικό φυλλαδιάκι, όπως όλα τα φάρμακα. Τον Οκτώβριο που έκανα το εμβόλιο της γρίππης, αυτός που μου το έκανε πριν το κάνει μου είπε τις πιθανές παρενέργειες, μου έδωσε το φυλλαδιάκι να το διαβάσω και με έβαλε να υπογράψω ότι το διαβασα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τα εμβόλια έχουν σχετικό φυλλαδιάκι, όπως όλα τα φάρμακα. Τον Οκτώβριο που έκανα το εμβόλιο της γρίππης, αυτός που μου το έκανε πριν το κάνει μου είπε τις πιθανές παρενέργειες, μου έδωσε το φυλλαδιάκι να το διαβάσω και με έβαλε να υπογράψω ότι το διαβασα.



Είπαμε μένει Λόντον εσύ, ε μπουάνα;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τα εμβόλια έχουν σχετικό φυλλαδιάκι, όπως όλα τα φάρμακα. Τον Οκτώβριο που έκανα το εμβόλιο της γρίππης, αυτός που μου το έκανε πριν το κάνει μου είπε τις πιθανές παρενέργειες, μου έδωσε το φυλλαδιάκι να το διαβάσω και με έβαλε να υπογράψω ότι το διαβασα.



Χαίρομαι για σένα. Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα όμως κι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να μού έχει διαβάσει ποτέ κανείς ή να με έχει προειδοποιήσει ποτέ κανείς για τυχόν παρενέργειες εμβολίων. Ούτε στην Αγγλία, παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν είχα κάνει εμβόλια. Άρα κι εσένα στο Λονδίνο που σού το έκαναν αυτό μάλλον τυχερή ήσουν, και μάλλον έγινε λόγω του ντόρου που είχε προηγηθεί.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Αυτό το 3-εικοσιπολλά, όμως, με έχει βάλει σε σκέψεις. Μα όλοι βαριούνται να ενημερωθούν; Όλοι είναι συνωμοσιολόγοι; Και οι υπέρ να κάνουν λόγο μόνο για τη μη κατάρρευση του κράτους λόγω μαζικής νόσησης;



Εγώ κοιτάζω το πράγμα πιο απλά: όχι στο εμβόλιο για τους σωστούς λόγους κι όχι για λόγους ράδιο-αρβύλα.

Ήδη είδαμε ότι το εμβόλιο που χρησιμοποιείται στις ΗΠΑ είναι το ίδιο με το εμβόλιο της ΕΕ, από την ίδια εταιρεία, οπότε η δικαιολογία στην Αμερική έχουν καλύτερο εμβόλιο δε στέκει.
Υπάρχουν εμβόλια με συντηρητικό παράγωγο ψευδαργύρου και άλλα χωρίς αυτό. Η δικαιολογία ότι το εμβόλιο είναι τοξική ένεση δε στέκει, αλλά για όποιον ανησυχεί υπάρχουν επιλογές.
Από το καλοκαίρι που εμφανίστηκε το εμβόλιο της γρίπης Α έχουν γίνει δόκιμες και δεν έχουν δείξει ότι διαφέρει στις παρενέργειες από το κανονικό εμβόλιο. Να θυμίσω ότι το καλοκαίρι φωνάζανε γιατί αργούν οι εταιρείες να φτιάξουν το εμβόλιο και γιατί θα πάρει έξι εβδομάδες κι όχι αύριο.

Ο Κόμης λέει ότι οι υπέρ δεν έχουν πολλά επιχειρήματα. Έχουν όμως απαντήσει σε όλα τα επιχειρήματα αυτών που είναι κατά. Τι θέλεις δηλαδή; Να σου πουν γιατί τα εμβόλια σώζουν ζωές; 

Από ’κει και πέρα κάθε χώρα ακλουθεί διαφορετική πολιτική στο θέμα.
Στο ΗΒ π.χ. αποφασίστηκε να γίνει ενημέρωση για την πρόληψη (καθαριότητα κλπ), να εμβολιαστούν ευπαθείς ομάδες και ιατρικό προσωπικό και να δίνονται αντιγριπικά με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες.
Σε άλλες χώρες που ίσως δεν πιστεύουν στην πρόληψη με καθαριότητα κλπ, αποφασίστηκε να καταπολεμηθεί η αρρώστια με ομαδική ανοσία, με κλείσιμο σχολείων κλπ.
Γιατί οι μεν αποφασίζουν έτσι κι οι δε αλλιώς; Δεν είμαι στις επιτροπές, αλλά δεν είναι θέμα συνωμοσίας, είναι περισσότερο θέμα αντίληψης της πρόληψης.
Αυτό που απασχολεί κάθε χώρα είναι να μην παραλύσει η χώρα από την αρρώστια. Ανάλογα με το πως λειτουργεί η κάθε χώρα καθορίζει τις προτεραιότητές της.
Θεωρώ μεγάλη ανευθυνότητα από τους γιατρούς το να μην εμβολιάζονται οι ίδιοι, πάντως. Αν αρρωστήσουν μπορεί να μεταδώσουν την αρρώστια σε ασθενείς πριν εμφανίσουν συμπτώματα οι ίδιοι. Και φυσικά ενώ θα κάθονται στο σπιτάκι τους και θα πίνουν ζεστά ροφήματα για το λαιμό, στο νοσοκομείο θα υπάρχει ένας γιατρός λιγότερος.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ο Κόμης λέει ότι οι υπέρ δεν έχουν πολλά επιχειρήματα.



Πού το είπε αυτό ο Κόμης; Ο Κόμης δεν είπε τίποτα τέτοιο. Μη μου βάζετε λόγια, αγαπητή μου [τώρα είμαι τσαντισμένος].

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μετέφερα απλώς τι μου ειπώθηκε. Οι υπέρ είπαν αυτά, οι κατά είπαν αυτά. Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχουν επιχειρήματα, είπα απλώς τι είπαν σε μένα. Και κανένας υπέρ δεν μίλησε περί υψηλού κινδύνου θνησιμότητας. Ούτε ρώτησα τίποτα παραπάνω, ούτε τους μεν ούτε τους δε. Να μην μπλέκεται η γιαλαντζί "δημοσιογραφική" μου αντιμετώπιση με έκφραση γνώμης.

Ωστόσο, ναι, δεν πα να είναι οι γιατροί μας εδώ στο Ελλάντα σκιτζήδες, δεν πα να είμαστε Μπανανία, βρομιάρηδες και θερντ γουέρλντ, εμένα το 3-εικοσιπολλά μου αρκεί. Αν κάνω λάθος θα τα πούμε στον άλλο κόσμο, φίλτατη, ενδεχομένως μετά από πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Δεν πειράζει, θα σας περιμένω υπομονετικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Είπαμε μένει Λόντον εσύ, ε μπουάνα;


Ένα, ένα γιατί είναι πολλά τα θέματα...
Στο ΗΒ φυλλάδιο μέσα σε κουτί φαρμάκων δεν υπήρχε μέχρι που οι φαρμακευτικές φοβήθηκαν τις μηνύσεις, πριν μερικά χρόνια. Μέχρι τότε ο φαρμακοποιός σου έδινε τα φάρμακα όπως τον βόλευαν, χύμα συνήθως και χωρίς κουτί, όχι μόνο χωρίς οδηγίες, κι από παρενέργειες κλπ μην ανησυχείς, ο γιατρός σου ξέρει καλύτερα. 
Οπότε μη νομίζουμε ότι η Ελλάδα υστερεί. 

Επίσης, όταν πρωτοήρθα στο ΗΒ με ρώτησαν τι εμβόλια έχω κάνει, και επειδή μετά τα παιδικά τίποτα, με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα χρειαζόμουνα δεύτερη δόση σε μερικά παλιά εμβόλια, και είπα ΟΚ και τα έκανα. Καμία ενημέρωση, ούτε υπογραφές ούτε φυλλαδιάκια. Ίσως να μην είχε σημασία γιατί είχα ήδη κάνει κάτι χρόνια νωρίτερα την πρώτη δόση. 

Α, και φυσικά επειδή δεν ανήκω σε ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου για το NHS (οι αμερικανοί έχουν άλλη γνώμη), το εμβόλιο με τη μεγάλη ενημέρωση κλπ ήταν ιδιωτικά. Αμφιβάλλω αν οι παππούδες με καρδιοπάθεια κλπ έχουν τόσο λεπτομερή ενημέρωση. Ανήκουν σε ομάδα που συνιστάται ο εμβολιασμός, ακόμα κι αν πάθουν κάτι δεν πάει φυλακή κανένας. 

Τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει όμως να ρωτάμε και καλό είναι και στην Ελλάδα να αρχίσουμε να ρωτάμε ουσιώδη πράγματα, όχι αοριστολογίες ούτε τι γνώμη έχει ο γιατρός. Ο γιατρός έχει γνώμη, αλλά εμείς οφείλουμε να σχηματίσουμε τη δική μας γνώμη μετά από ενημέρωση του γιατρού. Το πρόβλημα είναι αν ο ασθενής μπορεί να κρίνει αυτά που του λέει ο γιατρός και η εμπειρία μου είναι ότι λίγοι μπορούν, οι πιο πολλοί δεν ξέρουν ότι «σπάνια» σημαίνει 1:10.000, «πολύ σπάνια» σημαίνει 1:100.000, κι αν τους το πεις ακόμα δεν ξέρουν να το αξιολογήσουν Κέα να το συγκρίνουν με κάτι άλλο. Οπότε ζητάνε γνώμη έτοιμη. 

Για να το συνδέσουμε με το ζήτημά μας, πήγε κανένας να ρωτήσει για το εμβόλιο της γρίπης; ξέρει κανένας τι ενημέρωση γίνεται στο μέρος που σου κάνουν το εμβόλιο κι αν υπάρχουν επιλογές; Γιατί μπορεί όλα να γίνονται σωστά και να εικάζουμε ότι δεν γίνονται σωστά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Πού το είπε αυτό ο Κόμης; Ο Κόμης δεν είπε τίποτα τέτοιο. Μη μου βάζετε λόγια, αγαπητή μου [τώρα είμαι τσαντισμένος].


ΟΚ, δεν το είπες, δεν κατάλαβα εγώ τι διάβαζα. 
Τι είναι αυτό το 3-20-πολλά;




Count Baltar said:


> Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μετέφερα απλώς τι μου ειπώθηκε. Οι υπέρ είπαν αυτά, οι κατά είπαν αυτά. Δεν είπα ότι δεν έχουν επιχειρήματα, είπα απλώς τι είπαν σε μένα. Και κανένας υπέρ δεν μίλησε περί υψηλού κινδύνου θνησιμότητας. Ούτε ρώτησα τίποτα παραπάνω, ούτε τους μεν ούτε τους δε. Να μην μπλέκεται η γιαλαντζί "δημοσιογραφική" μου αντιμετώπιση με έκφραση γνώμης.



Μα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος θνησιμότητας. Στην αρχή που πέθαιναν στο Μεξικό υπήρξε πανικός, αλλά τελικά μια γρίπη σαν τις άλλες είναι, που αντί να περιμένει τη σειρά της αποφάσισε να ερθεί μαζί με την κανονική ετήσια γρίπη. Κι αντί να κολλάνε όλοι, κολλάνε κυρίως νέοι (Ηρώδη ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς!).


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, δεν το είπες, δεν κατάλαβα εγώ τι δια΄βαζα.
> Τί είναι αυτό το 3-20-πολλά;



Εικοσιπολλά = >25


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Εικοσιπολλά = >25



Σε τι αναφερονται;
Περιστατικά θανατου; Γρίπης; Στατιστικά γενικότερα;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Σε τι αναφερονται; Περιστατικά θανατου; Γρίπης; Στατιστικά γενικότερα;


Αναφέρονται στη σχέση θετικών και αρνητικών γνωμών που πήρε από τους γιατρούς που ρώτησε: τρεις θετικές και εικοσιφεύγα αρνητικές.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αναφέρονται στη σχέση θετικών και αρνητικών γνωμών που πήρε από τους γιατρούς που ρώτησε: τρεις θετικές και εικοσιφεύγα αρνητικές.



OK, τώρα το έπιασα (συγγνώμη, χαζεύω το χιόνι). 
Κόμη μου, δεν πάει έτσι η στατιστική. Κάνε και λίγη αξιολόγηση της αιτιολόγησης του καθενός.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> OK, τώρα το έπιασα (συγγνώμη, χαζεύω το χιόνι).
> Κόμη μου, δεν πάει έτσι η στατιστική. Κάνε και λίγη αξιολόγηση της αιτιολόγησης του καθενός.



Έκανα. Αν δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις, συγγνώμη. Και δεν έχω και χιόνι να χαζέψω.

Δεν θα ξανασχοληθώ με το θέμα. 

Κάνε τα εμβόλιά σου εσύ, κι άσε μας εμάς τα μιάσματα να μολυνόμαστε μεταξύ μας.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 16, 2009)

Από το site του ΚΕ.ΕΛ.Π.ΝΟ.:
ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ 
OΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ
ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΙΑΙΑ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΕΠΙΔΗΜΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΙΠΗΣ [9/12/2009]

Από την παραπάνω έκθεση, το διάγραμμα που ακολουθεί:


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Από το διάγραμμα της Ελσας περισσότερο βλέπω να πεθαίνουμε εκτός κλίμακας το καλοκαίρι παρά το χειμώνα κι από τη σελίδα 30 του εθνικού σχεδίου πανδημίας βλέπω ότι οι ομάδες προτεραιότητας στον εμβολιασμό είναι οι συνηθισμένες. Ενώ στη σελίδα 39 λέει ποιοι έχουν προτεραιότητα στη χορήγηση φαρμάκων (οι ίδιες ομάδες πάνω κάτω). 
Διαβαζω στην Καθημερινή ότι οι ευπαθείς ομάδες στην Ελλάδα είναι περίπου δυο εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι και έχουν εμβολιαστεί 300Κ. Οι υπόλοιποι προτιμούν το ρίσκο. 

Υποθέτω ότι οι φίλτατοι συμφορουμιαζόμενοι που είναι κατά του εμβολίου δεν ανήκουν σε ευπαθή ομάδα, οπότε μιλάνε εκ του ασφαλούς και τρομάζουν και τη γιαγιά των 95 ετών ή τον καρδιοπαθή εκ του ασφαλούς.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω για τους υπόλοιπους, εμένα πάντως δε με διαβάζεις προσεκτικά:


SBE said:


> Υποθέτω ότι οι φίλτατοι συμφορουμιαζόμενοι που είναι κατά του εμβολίου δεν ανήκουν σε ευπαθή ομάδα, οπότε μιλάνε εκ του ασφαλούς κια τρομαζουν και τη γιαγια των 95 ετών ή τον καρδιοπαθή εκ του ασφαλούς.





Palavra said:


> Το συζήτησα πρόσφατα με γνωστό μου, νευρολόγο, *ο οποίος είναι της άποψης ναι το εμβόλιο για τις ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου (π.χ. καρδιοπαθείς)* αλλά όχι για τον υγιή πληθυσμό. Αυτό επειδή οι παρενέργειες του εμβολίου μπορεί να είναι εξαιρετικά σοβαρές, ακόμα και αν συμβαίνουν σε ποσοστό 1 στις 100.000.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Υποθέτω ότι οι φίλτατοι συμφορουμιαζόμενοι που είναι κατά του εμβολίου δεν ανήκουν σε ευπαθή ομάδα, οπότε μιλάνε εκ του ασφαλούς και τρομάζουν και τη γιαγιά των 95 ετών ή τον καρδιοπαθή εκ του ασφαλούς.



Για τους υγιείς μιλάμε, φίλτατη. Η γιαγιά και των 65 ακόμα, τι παρενέργειες να βγάλει; Να μη λέμε τα αυτονόητα.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Ενώ η συμφορουμίτισσα SBE είναι γιατρός και είναι βέβαιη ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι, γιατροί και μη, συνωμοτούν ομαδικά για να ξεπαστρέψουν τον μισό πλανήτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2009)

Είναι γεγονός ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι ανήκουν σε ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου χωρίς να το ξέρουν, επειδή είναι αδιάγνωστο το πρόβλημα της καρδιάς τους ή κάποιο άλλο. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω πόσα από τα παχύσαρκα άτομα στη χώρα μας έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι αποτελούν ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου για να σπεύσουν να εμβολιαστούν. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν ξέρω πόσο κατά του εμβολίου θα μπορούσαν να είναι οι γονείς των δύο παιδιών που πέθαναν τις προάλλες, 18 και 19 ετών, χωρίς να ανήκουν σε καμιά ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

Με όλο τον σεβασμό στους εμβολιολάτρες:

ιδίως όσον αφορά τα παιδιά μου, όταν ρωτάω τον πρώτο παιδίατρο λέει όχι, όταν ρωτάω τον δεύτερο παιδίατρο λέει όχι, όταν ρωτάω τρίτο παιδίατρο λέει όχι, επιτρέψτε μου να βασιστώ στη γνώμη του, ιδίως όταν ο νούμερο 2 έχει σώσει το ένα μου παιδί από βέβαιο θάνατο όταν ήταν βρέφος. Τώρα, αν φοβάστε ότι με την άφρονα στάση μου θα συνεισφέρω στη διάδοση της αρρώστιας με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύσετε να κολλήσετε εσείς (γιατί, όμως, αφού θα κάνετε το εμβόλιο, έτσι δεν είναι; ) τότε συγγνώμη, ΑΠΟΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΜΕ!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2009)

Το λάθος σου είναι ότι το παίρνεις προσωπικά. Ποιος είπε ότι εγώ σου λέω να εμβολιαστείς για να μην κολλήσω εγώ; Εγώ είπα μόνο, και εξακολουθώ να το λέω, ότι κανένας δεν έχει αντίρρηση ότι πρέπει να εμβολιαστούν οι ομάδες υψηλού κινδύνου, και συγχρόνως κανένας δεν έχει καμιά σιγουριά ότι ΔΕΝ ανήκει σε κάποια ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου, μια και υπάρχουν και αδιάγνωστα νοσήματα. Αν πιστέψουμε δε και την επιστημονική ανακοίνωση που ετοιμάζεται να βγάλει το Αττικό Νοσοκομείο (δεν φαντάζομαι να είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο), υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που κινδυνεύουν γονιδιακά από τη νέα γρίπη, γιατί έχουν προδιάθεση. Πού να ξέρουμε, λοιπόν, αν ο οποιοσδήποτε καλοπροαίρετος παιδίατρος λέγοντας τη γνώμη του εγκληματεί κατά της ζωής της οικογένειάς μας; Αν συμβεί κάτι κακό, τι θα μας πει μετά; Σόρι;


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πού να ξέρουμε, λοιπόν, αν ο οποιοσδήποτε καλοπροαίρετος παιδίατρος λέγοντας τη γνώμη του εγκληματεί κατά της ζωής της οικογένειάς μας; Αν συμβεί κάτι κακό, τι θα μας πει μετά; Σόρι;



Δεν έγινα σαφής: η γνώμη των δύο πρώτων ιατρών που αναφέρω ρωτήθηκε επισήμως, στο πλαίσιο της άσκησης των καθηκόντων τους και όχι με την ευκαιρία κάποιας φιλικής συζήτησης μεταξύ τύρου και αχλαδιού. Οπότε και ο καθένας αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του. Και οι δύο προσωπικά με έπεισαν με τα επιχειρήματά τους, οπότε κάθε κουβέντα περιττεύει. Από αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω ιγκνόρ το συγκεκριμένο νήμα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μου απαντήσει κανείς.

Έντιτ! ΔΙΑΟΛΕ! Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ιγκνόρ νήματα σε αυτό το φόρουμ; ΜΑΓΑΖΑΤΩΡ!!!!!!!


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Έντιτ! ΔΙΑΟΛΕ! Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ιγκνόρ νήματα σε αυτό το φόρουμ; ΜΑΓΑΖΑΤΩΡ!!!!!!!



Λύση της φωτιάς:
Thread Tools > Unsubscribe from this thread

Και, στη συνέχεια, απλώς το αγνοείς, κάνεις ότι δεν το βλέπεις. (Αλλά να ξέρεις, σε τρία τέρμενα θα γράψω εδώ την απάντηση που δεν είναι 42.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Λύση της φωτιάς:
> Thread Tools > Unsubscribe from this thread
> 
> Και, στη συνέχεια, απλώς το αγνοείς, κάνεις ότι δεν το βλέπεις. (Αλλά να ξέρεις, σε τρία τέρμενα θα γράψω εδώ την απάντηση που δεν είναι 42.)



Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή


Τι να σου κάνω τώρα;;; Θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις τις αντοχές σου. Εμβόλιο για νήματα δεν βγάλαμε ακόμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν ξέρω πόσο κατά του εμβολίου θα μπορούσαν να είναι οι γονείς των δύο παιδιών που πέθαναν τις προάλλες, 18 και 19 ετών, χωρίς να ανήκουν σε καμιά ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου.



Κατά δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι. Επιτρέψτε μου απλά να πω ότι θα μπορούσε να ισχύει και το αντίθετο. Να είχαν κάνει το εμβόλιο δηλ., να είχαν γλιτώσει από τη γρίπη και μετά να είχαν παρουσιαστεί παρενέργειες κι επιπλοκές. Οπότε, πάλι στην ίδια κατάσταση θα βρισκόμασταν.

Με αυτό θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει σίγουρη και ασφαλής απάντηση και λύση για όλους. Αυτά τα πράγματα τα αποφασίζει ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του με βάση τα δεδομένα της στιγμής. Δυστυχώς.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2009)

Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα για μένα είναι η συνωμοσιολογία που αναπτύχθηκε γύρω από ζήτημα αυτό, η οποία έχει επιπτώσεις σε όλους τους κλάδους της επιστήμης (global warming, anyone?) και στο πώς την αντιλαμβάνονται οι μη-επιστήμονες. 

Ένα σχετικό άρθρο από το Wired
Επίσης, για όσους έχουν χρόνο να το ψάξουν, μια σελίδα με τις παρενέργειες των εμβολίων. Όχι μόνο των εμβολίων της γρίππης αλλά αυτών που κάνουμε όλοι μας μικροί ή όταν πάμε ταξίδια σε εξωτικά μέρη. 
Θα δείτε ότι το αντιλυσσικό π.χ. μπορεί να προκαλέσει το ίδιο σύνδρομο με το εμβόλιο της γρίππης, ενώ το εμβόλιο της ευλογιάς μπορεί να σκοτώσει και ένας στους 86Κ παθαίνει εγκεφαλίτιδα από αυτό (τυχεροί είμαστε που εξαλείφτηκε η ευλογιά και δεν κάνουμε πλέον εμβόλιο). Του κίτρινου πυρετού, ίδια χάλια- πάει το ταξίδι στην Αφρική! Και φυσικά ΟΛΑ τα εμβόλια μπορεί να μας σκοτώσουν. 

ΥΓ: Δεν απαντάω στον κόμη, κόμη μη διαβάζεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Πολύ φασιστικό το άρθρο του Wired. Μάλιστα σε κάποιο σημείο παραθέτει και μελέτες οι οποίες αποδεικνύουν ότι όλα είναι καλά με τα εμβόλια. Αναρωτιέμαι τι μελέτες είναι αυτές. Σαν κι αυτές που κατέληξαν ότι υπάρχουν μωρά με διπολική διαταραχή που χρειάζονται θεραπεία με λίθιο (ή μάλλον κοκτέιλ λιθίου);

Φυσικά και η αλλοπαθητική ιατρική έχει σώσει και σώζει ζωές, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπουμε να δεχτούμε το _πίστευε και μη ερεύνα_ (γι' αυτό λέω εγώ ότι σήμερα η επιστήμη έχει γίνει η νέα θρησκεία). Ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να κάνει με το σώμα του ό,τι θέλει. 

Και το Climate Gate στο οποίο αναφέρθηκες είναι τρανταχτό παράδειγμα του πώς ενδεχομένως κατασκευάζονται τα κυρίαρχα επιστημονικά πρότυπα σκέψης (paradigms) και γιατί ο κόσμος έχει αρχίσει να ερευνά και να μην πιστεύει.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 17, 2009)

Το παραλήρημα της ημέρας:
Μια δυνατή φωνή υπέρ των εμβολίων, από το site της ΟΑΚΕΕ:
Εμβολιαστείτε μαζικά! ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΙΟΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ

Ακόμα κι αν ήθελα να εμβολιαστώ, το κείμενο αυτό θα με έκανε να το ξανασκεφτώ...


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, δεν αναφέρθηκα στο Climate Gate αλλά στο ότι έχουμε φτάσει να αμφισβητείται η επιστημονική μεθοδολογία από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ιδέα από επιστημονική μεθοδολογία _και δεν ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν. _
Αλλά ακόμα πιο ανησυχητική μου φαίνεται η στάση των γιατρών στην Ελλάδα. Μου είπε κάποιος ότι ρώτησε το γιατρό του για το εμβόλιο της γρίππης κι ο γιατρός του τού είπε "απαπαπαπα, να βάλεις μικρόβια στον οργανισμό σου;". Για στάσου ρε γιατρέ, αυτός δεν είναι ο ορισμός του εμβολίου;
Επίσης, δεν είπα ότι πρέπει να εμβολιαστούμε, αν και ίσως έδωσα αυτή την εντύπωση. Είπα ότι πρέπει να έχουμε σωστή ενημέρωση, όχι ενημέρωση ραδιοαρβύλα, ούτε ενημέρωση σαν αυτή του γιατρού που ανέφερα.
Και για όσους αναρωτιούνται τι θα κάνω εγώ, η απάντηση είναι ότι στο ΗΒ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις το εμβόλιο ιδιωτικά, μόνο μέσω του NHS και το NHS λέει ότι δεν ανήκω στις ομάδες προτεραιότητας. Οι ομάδες αυτές μπορεί να αλλάξουν με την εξέλιξη της αρρώστιας, φυσικά, αλλά προς το παρόν είναι οι γνωστές καρδιοπαθείς, νεφροπαθείς κλπ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1760170 :)
Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρει το τελευταίο της Γερμανίας, για μεταπώληση των αποθεμάτων του εμβολίου.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2009)

Θα έλεγα ότι πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι μπορεί και να τελειώνει η πανδημία. 
Και λίγη ανασκόπηση
Anatomy of a pandemic: H1N1 mysterious, deadly - but not as lethal as feared


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 29, 2009)

Επειδή η σύριγγα του Ντεμπισσύ είναι ξενερουά, βάζω αυτό που ξεκινά με βήχα και δυσκολίες αναπνοής... και ψάχνει μια λύση ριζική.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2010)

Από το iatronet:
Η νέα γρίπη ήταν μια ‘ψεύτικη πανδημία’ που προκλήθηκε από τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες που επιθυμούσαν να αποκομίσουν μεγάλα κέρδη από έναν παγκόσμιο φόβο, ισχυρίζεται κορυφαίος ειδικός του κλάδου υγείας. 
Ο Wolfgang Wodarg, επιδημιολόγος και επικεφαλής Υγείας στο Συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης, κατηγόρησε τους παρασκευαστές φαρμάκων και εμβολίων κατά της γρίπης ότι επηρέασαν την απόφαση του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας να κηρύξει πανδημία. 
Η κίνηση αυτή οδήγησε τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες στην αποκόμιση τεράστιων κερδών, δήλωσε, ενώ πολλές χώρες επιβάρυναν τον προϋπολογισμό τους, με εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους να εμβολιάζονται έναντι μιας σχετικά ελαφράς νόσου. 
Το Ψήφισμα που πρότεινε ο Dr Wodarg, με το οποίο καλεί σε έρευνα σχετικά με το ρόλο των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών, πέρασε στο Συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης και εντός του Ιανουαρίου θα διεξαχθεί επείγων διάλογος σχετικά με το θέμα.
[...]
Σε συνέντευξη που έδωσε στην εφημερίδα ‘L'Humanite’, ο Wodarg, διατύπωσε επίσης ανησυχίες σχετικά με το εμβόλιο. Όπως δήλωσε, τα εμβόλια παρασκευάστηκαν πολύ σύντομα και ορισμένα συστατικά δεν εξετάστηκαν επαρκώς. Πρόσθεσε ότι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα νέα. Το εμβόλιο που ανέπτυξε η Novartis, δήλωσε, παράχθηκε σε βιοαντιδραστήρα από καρκινικά κύτταρα, μια τεχνική που δεν είχε ποτέ χρησιμοποιηθεί μέχρι τώρα. 

Ο Wodarg θεωρεί πως έφτασε η ώρα να απαιτήσουμε από τις κυβερνήσεις και πως ο σκοπός της έρευνας θα είναι να εμποδίσει να συμβεί στο μέλλον άλλη κήρυξη ψεύτικης πανδημίας. Πρόσθεσε ότι πρέπει να σιγουρευτούμε πως οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να βασίζονται στην ανάλυση και τη γνώση των εθνικών και διεθνών δημόσιων οργανισμών. Οι τελευταίοι έχασαν τώρα την αξιοπιστία τους, εκτιμά, καθώς εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι έχουν εμβολιαστεί με προϊόντα που ενδεχομένως περιέχουν κινδύνους για την υγεία. 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.

Και εδώ, η συνέντευξη του Wolfgang Wodarg με τίτλο _Influenza A: "They Organized a Psychosis"_


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Elsa said:


> ...Ο Wodarg θεωρεί πως έφτασε η ώρα να απαιτήσουμε από τις κυβερνήσεις και πως ο σκοπός της έρευνας θα είναι να εμποδίσει να συμβεί στο μέλλον άλλη κήρυξη ψεύτικης πανδημίας. Πρόσθεσε...



Τι ακριβώς μας λέει να απαιτήσουμε από τις κυβερνήσεις;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Μάλλον η SBE έπιασε λαβράκι (ή μαργαριτάρι). Επί τη ευκαιρία, διαβάζω σχετικό άρθρο στην Daily Mail και μού κάνει εντύπωση το εξής:

_"But last year, the Daily Mail revealed that Sir Roy Anderson, a scientist who advises the Government on swine flu, also holds a £116,000-a-year post on the board of GlaxoSmithKline. 

GSK makes anti-flu drugs and vaccines and is predicted to be one of the biggest beneficiaries of the pandemic."_


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τι ακριβώς μας λέει να απαιτήσουμε από τις κυβερνήσεις;



[...] We want to know who made decisions, on the basis of what evidence and precisely how the influence of the pharmaceutical industry came to bear on the decision-making. *And the time has come at last for us to make demands on governments*. The purpose of the inquiry is so that there are no more false alarms of this type in the future. So that the people may rely on the analysis and the expertise of national and international public institutions.[...]

http://mexicaansegriep.wazzup.nl/20...te-in-english-translationduits-talige-videos/


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Όταν θα βρω την αρχική πηγή θα δουμε αν είναι μαργαριτάρι. 
Μέχρι τότε διαβάζοντας τη συνέντευξή του και το άρθρο της Ντειλι Μέιλ βλέπω γλώσσα πολύ μετριοπαθέστερη από αυτή του iatronet. Ίσως φταίνει και τα ελληνικά, ποιος ξερει. 
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι άμα αποδειχτεί ότι η ΠΟΥ επηρεάστηκε από τις φαρμακευτικές, τότε θα έχουμε σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στο μέλλον, γιατί θα έρθει η πραγματική πανδημία και κανένας δεν θα το πιστεύει. 
Για τον Ρόι Άντερσον η Βίκι λέει:

_Sir Roy Malcolm Anderson FRS (born April 12, 1947) is a leading British expert on epidemiology. He has mathematically modelled the spread of diseases such as new variant Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease and AIDS. Anderson is currently Rector of Imperial College, but will step down from the post on December 31st 2009, following his resignation on November 16th. He also currently chairs the science advisory board of WHO's Neglected Tropical Diseases programme, is a member of the Bill and Melinda Gates Grand Challenges advisory board, and chairs the Schistosomiasis Control Initiative advisory board (SCI) funded by the Gates Foundation. He is a non-executive director of GlaxoSmithKline._
...
He faced calls to resign over a conflict of interest as an adviser to the government and as a member of GlaxoSmithKline's board, though a spokesperson from Imperial College noted Anderson was 'not a member of the drug or vaccine sub committees of the flu advisory group.'

Στην Ελλάδα αυτά θα τα θεωρούσαν σκανδαλώδη και θα είχαν ζητήσει την παραίτησή του ενώ τα ΜΜΕ θα τον είχαν κάνει ρεζίλι μέχρι 15ου βαθμού συγγένειας, στο ΗΒ περνάνε ελαφρά. Υποτίθεται ότι ο τόσο σπουδαίος επιστήμονας και πανεπιστημιακός ειναι τελείως άτεγκτος και ανεπηρέαστος απο αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα. Στη Βίκι αναφέρονται κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντά του, όπως π.χ το ότι τον εξανάγκασαν σε παραίτηση στο πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης και αλλού. Κλασσικός φελλός που επιπλέει όμως, ο τύπος. Απλά για να μη λέμε ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν αυτά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2010)

Από http://www.humaniteinenglish.com/spip.php?article1427:
We want to shed light on everything that could have yielded this incredible propaganda campaign. We want to know who decided on the basis of what scientific evidence and exactly how the pharmaceutical industry’s influence was exerted in the decision making. *And we must ultimately present our claims to the governments.* The objective of the commission of inquiry is to assure there be no more false alarms of this type in the future, to assure that the population may rely on the analysis and the expertise of national and international public institutions.

Βλέπω οτι ο Nickel βρήκε άλλη αναφορά... Μα τι ακριβώς είπε ο άνθρωπος, τελικά; Και σε ποια γλώσσα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Από http://www.humaniteinenglish.com/spip.php?article1427:
> Βλέπω οτι ο Nickel βρήκε άλλη αναφορά... Μα τι ακριβώς είπε ο άνθρωπος, τελικά;


Κάτι στα γαλλικά...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάτι στα γαλλικά...


Συγκεκριμένα, αυτό:
http://www.humanite.fr/Grippe-A-Ils-ont-organise-la-psychose


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι άμα αποδειχτεί ότι η ΠΟΥ επηρεάστηκε από τις φαρμακευτικές, τότε θα έχουμε σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στο μέλλον, γιατί θα έρθει η πραγματική πανδημία και κανένας δεν θα το πιστεύει.
> [...]


 
The boys who cried "swine flu"?


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Συνεχίζοντας το γκούγκλισμα για τoν Άντερσον βλέπω ότι είναι βίος και πολιτεία, μπλεγμένος σε διάφορα ύποπτα ζητήματα προβλέψεων αρρωστιών και εμβολιασμών. 

Βλέπω ότι ήταν αυτός που σύστησε το 2000-2001 να θανατωθούν χιλιάδες ζώα λόγω επιδημίας αφθώδους πυρετού, που πρόβλεψε ότι θα λάβει μεγάλες διαστάσεις, χωρίς να είναι ειδικός στην κτηνιατρική και παρά τις διαφωνίες του επαγγελματικού φορέα των κτηνιάτρων ότι αρκούσε εμβολιασμός των υγιών ζώων. Υπήρχαν φήμες (τις είχα ακούσει τότε) ότι η αρρώστια προκλήθηκε από λάθη στον εμβολιασμό της προηγούμενης χρονιάς, και η σφαγή ήταν κουκούλωμα. 

Νομίζω είναι ο ίδιος που με τις τρελλές αγελάδες είχε προβλέψει ότι μετά το 2000 θα πεθαίναμε σαν τις μύγες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

Elsa said:


> *And we must ultimately present our claims to the governments.*



Δηλαδή είπε ότι πρέπει να παρουσιάσουν τους ισχυρισμούς τους στις κυβερνήσεις. Ο μεταφραστής όμως εσιώπησε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2010)

Στο (πρωτότυπο) γαλλικό:
Et nous devons enfin présenter des revendications aux gouvernements.
Πρέπει επιτέλους να εγείρουμε / προβάλουμε αξιώσεις από τις κυβερνήσεις.
Κοινώς: να έχουμε απαιτήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο (πρωτότυπο) γαλλικό:
> Et nous devons enfin présenter des revendications aux gouvernements.
> Πρέπει επιτέλους να εγείρουμε / προβάλουμε αξιώσεις από τις κυβερνήσεις.
> Κοινώς: να έχουμε απαιτήσεις.


Δηλαδή από το ελληνικό κείμενο έλειπε μόνο η σωστή διατύπωση- να έχουμε απαιτήσεις, όχι να απαιτήσουμε.





Εκτός αν είναι καμιά καινούργια γραμματική, όπως οι πολλές γενικές.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> Όταν θα βρω την αρχική πηγή θα δουμε αν είναι μαργαριτάρι.



Είναι τελικά;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι άμα αποδειχτεί ότι η ΠΟΥ επηρεάστηκε από τις φαρμακευτικές, τότε θα έχουμε σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στο μέλλον, γιατί θα έρθει η πραγματική πανδημία και κανένας δεν θα το πιστεύει.
> Για τον Ρόι Άντερσον ...




Πανδημία... πανικού και πλιάτσικου στους κρατικούς προϋπολογισμούς, *ενορχηστρωμένη απ’ τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες και με τις πλάτες του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας (ΠΟΥ) είναι ο ιός της «νέας γρίπης», σύμφωνα με τον Βόλφγκανγκ Βόνταργκ, επιδημιολόγο και επικεφαλής της επιτροπής Υγείας του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης.* Ο χειρισμός του ΠΟΥ ήταν ουσιαστικά μια εκστρατεία τρομοκράτησης του κοινού για μια «ήπια επιδημία γρίπης» κι αποτελεί ένα από τα *«μεγαλύτερα ιατρικά σκάνδαλα του αιώνα», *όπως λέει ο Γερμανός επιστήμονας και πολιτικός. 

Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε η όλη κατάσταση να οφείλεται σε λάθος επιστημονική εκτίμηση. Ομως η επιτροπή, στην οποία προΐσταται ο Βόνταργκ, άρχισε έρευνα για τον παρασκηνιακό ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες στη δημιουργία και την εκμετάλλευση του κλίματος φόβου. Σύμφωνα με αποκαλύψεις που ήρθαν στο φως απ’ τον διεθνή Τύπο, *«ειδικοί» και στελέχη του ΠΟΥ, που έπαιξαν ρόλο στην ανάδειξη της «πανδημίας» σε υστερία και σε μαζική κινητοποίηση των υγειονομικών Αρχών, έχουν λάβει μεγάλα ποσά απ’ τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες*

Τα κέρδη των φαρμακευτικών εταιρειών από την «πανδημία» ήταν αστρονομικά, χαλάλι λοιπόν τα χρήματα που διέθεσαν στους «ειδικούς». Μπροστά στα περίπου 3,5 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια που έβγαλε η GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) απ’ την «πανδημία» χάρη στις παραγγελίες που είχε για 440 εκατομμύρια εμβόλια, δεν ήταν τίποτα τα έξι εκατομμύρια ευρώ που έδωσε για «ερευνητικούς σκοπούς» στον Γιουχάνι Εσκόλα. Αυτός ο Φινλανδός καθηγητής είναι σύμβουλος εμβολιασμού και στέλεχος του ΠΟΥ. Eκτός απ’ αυτόν άλλοι έξι καθηγητές της ίδιας ομάδας «ειδικών» του Οργανισμού αποκαλύφθηκε πως λαμβάνουν χρήματα από διάφορες φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες παρασκευάστριες των επίμαχων εμβολίων.
(...)
Η διαπλοκή περνάει και στις εθνικές επιτροπές υγείας. Στη Βρετανία αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ο ειδικός σύμβουλος της κυβέρνησης για τους εμβολιασμούς, ο Ρόι Αντερσον, είναι υψηλόμισθος σύμβουλος και της GSK, που πήρε τη «μερίδα του λέοντος» απ’ τις βρετανικές παραγγελίες για εμβόλια. Πιθανόν μόνο μέσω της εγκάρδιας συνεννόησης ΠΟΥ και φαρμακευτικών να εξηγείται το πόσο γρήγορα διατέθηκαν στην αγορά τα εμβόλια, όπως επισημαίνει ο Βόνταργκ, και ένα μεγάλο πλήθος επιστημόνων που αγνοήθηκε επιδεικτικά όλο το περασμένο διάστημα.

Συνέχεια


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 19, 2010)

Τι παρήγγελλε αυτός ο Αβραμὀ; Θα εμβολίαζε και την ομογένεια; Στην καταγγελία των συμβάσεων για εκατομμύρια δόσεις εμβολίου κατά του ιού της νέας γρίπης έχει προχωρήσει ήδη το υπ. Υγείας, με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ και του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Πανδημίας. Συγκεκριμένα, το υπ. Υγείας έχει ειδοποιήσει από τις 30 Δεκεμβρίου του 2009 τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες ότι *καταγγέλλει τις συμβάσεις για το υπόλοιπο των εμβολίων *που είχαν παραγγελθεί. Η Ελλάδα είχε παραγγείλει τον Ιούλιο του 2009 *οκτώ εκατομμύρια δόσεις και άλλα οκτώ εκατομμύρια δόσεις το Σεπτέμβριο.*
Στο πλαίσιο συνέντευξης Τύπου της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του υπ. Υγείας για τα πεπραγμένα των πρώτων 100 ημερών, αναφέρθηκε ότι η Ελλάδα έως σήμερα έχει παραλάβει 3,6 εκατομμύρια δόσεις εμβολίων, εκ των οποίων 1,2 εκατομμύρια ήδη έχουν αποσταλεί στα εμβολιαστικά κέντρα από τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου...City pr.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2010)

Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένα από τα εμβόλια έιναι σε δύο δόσεις. Κάνεις τη μία δόση και επαναλαμβανεις μετά από μια βδομάδα νομίζω. 

Ένα γενικότερο σχόλιο και για το προηγούμενο: την υστερία των ΜΜΕ δεν την προκάλεσε η ΠΟΥ αλλά τα ΜΜΕ. Φυσικα δεν ξέρουμε αν πίσω από κάθε ΜΜΕ κρυβόταν κι από ένας παράγοντας φαρμακευτικής εταιρέιας, αλλά τι στο καλό πόσοι έιναι πια αυτοί οι παράγοντες; Ο μισός πληθυσμός της γής είναι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένα από τα εμβόλια έιναι σε δύο δόσεις. Κάνεις τη μία δόση και επαναλαμβανεις μετά από μια βδομάδα νομίζω.


Ακριβώς μετά στο ίδιο άρθρο
_Από αυτή την ποσότητα έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί μόλις 362.665 δόσεις, όσος δηλαδή είναι και ο αριθμός των εμβολιασθέντων (έως τις 14 Ιανουαρίου)._
Ίσως ωστόσο επαναλήφθηκε η γκάφα ή η σκοπιμότητα αλά γαλλικά, για την οποία κατηγορήθηκε η γαλλική κυβέρνηση που όχι μόνο αγόρασε πολύ περισσότερα γενικά, αλλά βάσισε την αρχική παραγγελία στην άποψη ότι θα χρειάζεται διπλή δόση, ενώ χρειαζόταν μία για την ολοκλήρωση του εμβολίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2010)

Πάντως, αυτό που θυμάμαι από την εποχή, στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού, που τα ΜΜΕ έσπερναν τον πανικό για την πανδημία είναι ότι, αν υποψιάζονταν πως ο οποιοσδήποτε υπουργός υγείας (είτε ήταν της ΝΔ είτε του ΠΑΣΟΚ) αδρανούσε και δεν είχε παραγγείλει εγκαίρως εμβόλια για όλον τον πληθυσμό, θα τον είχαν ξεσκίσει. Θυμάμαι ότι πανικόβλητος (ή βαλτός από τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες;) δήλωνε ότι ευτυχώς εμείς δεν αδρανήσαμε, δώσαμε εγκαίρως την παραγγελία μας, εμείς αντίθετα από άλλες χώρες θα εμβολιάσουμε όλον τον πληθυσμό και θα τα παραλάβουμε από τους πρώτους. Και κάποια ΜΜΕ κραύγαζαν για τις ημερομηνίες παραλαβής των εμβολίων, κατηγορούσαν το υπουργείο ότι το "από τους πρώτους" είναι ψέμα, ότι δεν θα τα παραλάβουμε πριν από τον Δεκέμβριο και τι θα κάνουμε οι άμοιροι μόλις από τον Σεπτέμβριο αρχίσει να εξαπλώνεται ακάθεκτη η γρίπη;


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Τώρα που όλοι τρέχουν να επιστρέψουν τις αχρησιμοποίητες δόσεις, η Πολωνική κυβέρνηση καμαρώνει!
(Άραγε, είναι απλώς ξεχασιάρηδες και αμέλησαν να παραγγείλουν, είναι αδιάβλητοι ή ...δεν τους έδωσαν αρκετά; )


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2010)

Με την οικονομική κρίση ξεχάσαμε τη γρίπη. Κάτι θα έχουν να μας πουν οι ψυχολόγοι γι' αυτό ή είναι απλή σύμπτωση; ;)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 10, 2010)

Μάλλον αυτή μας ξέχασε... ευτυχώς!


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 11, 2010)

Δε νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει τόσο με την κρίση όσο με το γεγονός ότι εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες είχε διαφανεί ότι η μετάλλαξη του ιού (που ουσιαστικά αν κατάλαβα καλά ήταν και αυτό που φοβόνταν οι επιστήμονες και όχι ο ίδιος ο ιός) δεν θα ερχόταν, όταν πολύς κόσμος άρχισε να περνάει την συγκεκριμένη γρίπη χωρίς προβλήματα. Επομένως γιατί να ασχοληθούν τα ΜΜΕ με ένα θέμα που δεν πουλάει; Τον πρώτο καιρό που έσκαγε το ένα κρούσμα πίσω από το άλλο ήταν εύκολο. Όταν όμως υπάρχει σταθερή ροή θετικών ειδήσεων για την γρίπη, με τι υλικό να προκαλέσεις πανικό (για να κρατήσεις ψηλά την επισκεψιμότητα/αναγνωσιμότητα/τηλεθέαση/ακρόαση και κατ' επέκταση τα έσοδα από διαφημίσεις); Σίγουρα μπορούν να λένε ψέματα και ανακρίβειες και να φουσκώνουν τα πράγματα, αλλά μέχρι κάποιο σημείο. 

Ακριβώς δε επειδή έπαψε να έχει ενδιαφέρον, αναμενόμενο να ασχοληθούν με το αμέσως επόμενο «καυτό» θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Μάλλον αυτή είναι η εξήγηση. Δεν σκοτώθηκε ο ιός από τις στρεσογενείς ουσίες που άρχισε να παράγει ο οργανισμός κατά τη διάρκεια της κρίσης (η οποία είναι στρεσογόνος — περισσότερα εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2010)

Λίγα νούμερα από τη σημερινή στήλη του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη:

65.000 θανάτους από τη γρίπη Η1Ν1 είχε προβλέψει για τη Βρετανία, το καλοκαίρι του 2009, το εκεί υπουργείο Υγείας. Εως τις αρχές του 2010, είχε αναθεωρήσει την πρόβλεψη εκείνη, κατεβάζοντας τους πιθανούς θανάτους σε 1.000. Σήμερα, μέσα Απριλίου του 2010, είναι γνωστό ότι λιγότεροι από 5.000 άνθρωποι, από την αρχή της πανδημίας, προσήλθαν σε νοσοκομεία και κατεγράφησαν ως «θετικοί», δηλαδή είχαν «κολλήσει» τη γρίπη. Από αυτούς, έχασαν τελικά τη ζωή τους μόλις 360. Οι ατυχείς αυτές (έως και επικίνδυνες, λόγω πρόκλησης πανικού) προβλέψεις βασίστηκαν επάνω σε στοιχεία του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας, που υπερεκτίμησε τους κινδύνους της γρίπης Η1Ν1 και, για πολλούς, έχασε ένα μεγάλο μέρος της αξιοπιστίας του. ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

*Φόβος που κόβει μονέδα*
_Tης Τασουλα _[sic!]_ Kαραϊσκακη_

Στην Ολλανδία αγόρασαν 31 εκατ. δόσεις εμβολίου κατά της νέας γρίπης, χρησιμοποίησαν 11 εκατ. και θα καταστρέψουν 18 εκατ. καθώς πλησιάζει η ημερομηνία λήξης τους. Στη Γαλλία αγόρασαν 94 εκατ. δόσεις, χρησιμοποίησαν 5 εκατ. και απέτυχαν να πουλήσουν τα υπόλοιπα σε άλλη χώρα. Στην Ιταλία αγόρασαν 24 εκατ. δόσεις και χρησιμοποίησαν μόνο 800.000. Στην Ελλάδα το υπουργείο Υγείας παρήγγειλε 16 εκατ. δόσεις, από την πρώτη παρτίδα των 8 εκατ. παρέλαβε τελικώς 3,6 εκατ. (προς 25,2 εκατ. ευρώ) και ακύρωσε τη δεύτερη παρτίδα των 8,4 εκατ. δόσεων. Εμβολιάστηκαν μόνο 364.559 άτομα. Το Κεντρικό Εργαστήριο Δημόσιας Υγείας στη Βάρη διένειμε 1,2 εκατ. δόσεις και διαθέτει ακόμη 2,4 εκατ. Αγνωστο πόσες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των 835.441 αχρησιμοποίητων δόσεων στα εμβολιαστικά κέντρα και τα νοσοκομεία, έληγαν τον Μάιο, πόσες θα λήξουν τον Αύγουστο και πόσες μέσα στο 2011. (Για την αγορά των εμβολίων, το υπουργείο Υγείας έλαβε δάνειο 200 εκατ. ευρώ με εγγύηση του ελληνικού Δημοσίου. Θεωρητικά, τα 174,8 εκατ. ευρώ που εξοικονομήθηκαν από την ακύρωση των παραγγελιών χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για να καλυφθούν άλλες ανάγκες. Ποιες; )

Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η γρίπη των χοίρων σκότωσε 18.156 άτομα – στην Ελλάδα 149. Η εποχική γρίπη σκοτώνει κάθε χρόνο, κατά τον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Υγείας, 250.000 - 500.000 άτομα και η μαλάρια δύο εκατομμύρια, η διάρροια άλλα δύο, και κανείς δεν νοιάζεται.

Ο φόβος απεδείχθη πιο μεταδοτικός από τον ιό. Προσέβαλε δισεκατομμύρια πολιτών, ενώ πολύ ισχυρός απεδείχθη και ο ιός της φιλοχρηματίας, κυρίως μεταξύ των συμβούλων των υπουργείων Υγείας και του ΠΟΥ. Οι δύο ιοί δημιούργησαν μια τεράστια αγορά με μυθικά κέρδη. Εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια δόσεις διατέθηκαν, δισεκατομμύρια τα κέρδη για τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες. Δεν είναι να απορείς λοιπόν που αυτές ξοδεύουν για τις ανάγκες των «πλασιέ» τους, μόνο στις ΗΠΑ, 135 εκατ. δολάρια, ποσό υπερδιπλάσιο εκείνου που δαπανούν για τον ίδιο σκοπό, π. χ. οι πετρελαϊκές...

Προ ημερών, το Συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης ζήτησε να διενεργηθεί έρευνα για τους χειρισμούς του ΠΟΥ, που προκάλεσαν «αδικαιολόγητο πανικό και κατασπατάληση δημόσιων πόρων», κάνοντας λόγο για «πανδημία που δεν υπήρξε ποτέ». Το βρετανικό περιοδικό British Medical Journal υπαινίχθηκε σχέσεις των επιστημόνων του ΠΟΥ με φαρμακοβιομηχανίες, ενώ η εφημερίδα Guardian έδωσε και τα ονόματα τριών εξ αυτών που χρηματίζονταν από δύο πολυεθνικές στην «πανδημία των πουλερικών» για την προώθηση του Tamiflu – τότε οι εταιρείες είχαν κερδίσει συνολικά 7 δισ. δολάρια.

Κάθε εποχή κατατρύχεται από τους φόβους της. Δεν μπορούμε να μη νιώθουμε εμπλεκόμενοι, συγκαιρινοί των νεόκοπων κινδύνων (ιών). Η ξαφνική εμφάνιση ενός συγκεκριμένου κακού μας θυμίζει πόσο ευάλωτοι είμαστε. Εκείνη τη στιγμή, η υγεία μας γίνεται η ηχώ του συμπαντικού σφυγμού, το αίμα μας απηχεί τον ρυθμό του. Δεν ενδιαφέρει τίποτε άλλο, μόνο η ασθματική αναζήτηση μιας σανίδας σωτηρίας.

Δεν είναι ένας απλός φόβος, αλλά κάτι πιο βαθύ. Είναι η τυφλή υστερία –γι’ αυτό και τόσο ευρείες, τόσο πλουτοφόροι οι συνέπειές της– που γεννά η βεβαιότητα μέσα μας, της απρόβλεπτης συμφοράς. Αυτό ακριβώς εκμεταλλεύεται η αγορά, την αδυναμία μας να προσβλέπουμε σε ένα αίσιο μέλλον, στην ευτυχή περάτωση του γίγνεσθαι. Στο φως.​


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2010)

Σα να βλέπω στον ορίζοντα την επόμενη φήμη, μην κάνετε εμβόλιο, είναι από τα ληγμένα της περσινής σοδειάς. 

Επι τη ευκαιρία, η ελονοσία έχει καθιερωθεί μαλάρια και στα επιστημονικού ενδιαφέροντος άρθρα, όπως λέμε δύσκολες βάρδιες, κακός ύπνος και μαλάρια; 
Ή απλά ο αρθρογράφος δεν ξέρει, δεν ανοίγει λεξικό;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 10, 2012)

Drugs giant Roche accused of sitting on trial data for flu treatment


----------

